# Finally Got One.......and a check engine light comes on after I make it home



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

no clues without the Code, do you have a Code Scanner? If not, go to your local auto parts store, most of them will read your codes for free.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If the hood isn't seated all the way that could be a contributing factor. Make sure they actually installed an air filter. Had it happen to me, nearly seized the engine.


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Use your Onstar. They will tell you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> Use your Onstar. They will tell you.


Make sure the car is running before you press the button and ask for diagnostics.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

this also may be a given, but when remote starting make sure you lock the car first. When I first got mine I was trying to get it to remote start on command for some friends and I looked like an idiot when it did not work. I felt more like an idiot when I found out why it would not start.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new car! These cars have pretty solid powertrains, with the occasional flaky sensor. Most likely you have a bad sensor somewhere and once it's replaced you should be good to go. Keep us posted!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi pmiles,

Congratulations on your new purchase! I'm sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have experienced with the check engine light. We are here if you would like for us to look further into this concern. We will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss this further with them. If the extra help is needed, please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We will be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pmiles1 (Jun 29, 2014)

diesel said:


> Congrats on the new car! These cars have pretty solid powertrains, with the occasional flaky sensor. Most likely you have a bad sensor somewhere and once it's replaced you should be good to go. Keep us posted!


I did call on star and she said it was an emission code( i forgot what was actually said with it being 530am and one long day). I call my dealer and explained the situation to the service department and I have an appointment set up for Friday. I threw my code reader on it but it would not show anything, I may have to update it to be compatible with the newer vehicle. I am thinking it is just a bad sensor, or that is what i hope it is.

On the bright side this thing is a blast to drive, i drive 120 miles round trip to/from work and i thought about taking it around town tonight. Never thought i would enjoy this car so much and i am sure thankful the wife is out of town; because if she likes it as much as i do i will be buying another one in the next month. lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pmiles1 said:


> I did call on star and she said it was an emission code( i forgot what was actually said with it being 530am and one long day). I call my dealer and explained the situation to the service department and I have an appointment set up for Friday. I threw my code reader on it but it would not show anything, I may have to update it to be compatible with the newer vehicle. I am thinking it is just a bad sensor, or that is what i hope it is.
> 
> On the bright side this thing is a blast to drive, i drive 120 miles round trip to/from work and i thought about taking it around town tonight. Never thought i would enjoy this car so much and i am sure thankful the wife is out of town; because if she likes it as much as i do i will be buying another one in the next month. lol


That's the spirit!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes congrats on the new car enjoy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 11CruzeLTZ (Jul 20, 2014)

Funny you mentioned your wife liking it. Me and my fiance went to the dealership to look for a replacment car for her and we both ended up trading in our cars and buying 2 2011 Cruze LTZ's.


----------



## pmiles1 (Jun 29, 2014)

11CruzeLTZ said:


> Funny you mentioned your wife liking it. Me and my fiance went to the dealership to look for a replacment car for her and we both ended up trading in our cars and buying 2 2011 Cruze LTZ's.


We test drove it or i drove and she rode shotgun about two weeks ago, she went on a business trip and she is going to have a surprise when she gets back, or i might be out of a car and the surprise will be on me. lol She wanted a altima but after test driving/riding she said she liked it a little better.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

NOX sensor is bad most likely. Happened to me. DO NOT let them just reset the code. There's a reason it's pulling a code.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My advice is don't go home. Keep driving so you won't get the CEL.

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## pmiles1 (Jun 29, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> NOX sensor is bad most likely. Happened to me. DO NOT let them just reset the code. There's a reason it's pulling a code.



Took it to the dealership and they said it was the NOX sensor, and have placed an order for one. So sometime next week it should be in and we will see if that clears it up.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Minor fix. You'll back on the road in no time pulling 50 mpg. Congrats on the new car.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Glad to hear it is getting fixed.. then back on the highway.. :yahoo:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm glad it's just something minor.


----------



## pmiles1 (Jun 29, 2014)

Check engine light is off now. I went to fill it up and made sure the cap clicked and now the light is off no change in mileage and the remote start works. I guess when the dealer calls and lets me know the sensor is in I will tell them, they may not change it now that the light is off.

what are your thoughts?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

tell the dealer to keep it in stock.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I had a check engine light and it was a problem getting the part. But, they had reset the fault light and it hadn't reappeared, but they did replace it eventually. Don't worry about it...a very minor problem and since it went out on it's own, whatever prompted the light might now have adjusted it's self and you'll never have another problem with or without the new sensor. Sounds like you're doing the right thing...enjoying your CTD...


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi, I had a similar issue when my CTD was new, 10 miles and a CEL on my new car. That CEL would cycle on and off and finally remained on long enough for the dealer to finally see it. They end up replacing particulate matter sensor and problem went away for a while. Got another CEL that would cycle on and off, bought a code reader and ended up buying a new GM diesel gas cap and haven't had a CEL in 8K mi. These CEL's are almost always emission system related. Hang in there, my dealer reset the code also, but it did comeback on eventually.


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I bought my cars a little while back and the dealer actually told me my car might pop a check engine light in the first 500 kilometers..... Said it happens when the engine gets really hot for the first time.... Sue enough 30 clicks in and it happened, quick reset and nothing since... now at 13000 k ......


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Got ours about a month ago, just like yours in white. Drove it 300 miles and had an emissions light come on. Cleared the code with my scanner and it has worked perfect ever since. 

You will love it. This car is like a hidden gem of the GM cars and trucks being made right now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting that there have been a few CELs at low miles. I didn't get a CEL until 61K miles.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

I have 30K miles and I have had the emissions CEL appear 4 times. I have taken it to two different dealers to get fixed. I don't think they really know why it appears. All you can do is to take it in a let them build a case on it.


----------

